# Smoker for bacon



## robrpb (Oct 21, 2020)

Currently I have a gas grill and a Weber 22" kettle. I would like to start smoking bacon and I would like a smoker for it.   What are some suggestions for smokers? What features should I look for in it? Thanks. Rob


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 21, 2020)

If cold smoking,  use a trash can. I use a pellet tray for smoke


----------



## mike243 (Oct 21, 2020)

If you want to use a garbage can to cook in find 1 that's not galvanized or put down something to keep the heat from leaching the zinc out of the metal, don't want nobody sick , I would rather have a MES so I have a choice of temps and not a 1 horse show,  coarse the garbage can can be used for other stuff also, like garbage lol


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 21, 2020)

Rob-
Your kettle is a fine smoker.
Search snake method to use charcoal for a low steady heat. A smoke tube or tray adds the extra flavor for a smoked bacon.
You can skip the snake for a cold smoke.


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes what Fueling Around said.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 22, 2020)

mike243 said:


> If you want to use a garbage can to cook in find 1 that's not galvanized or put down something to keep the heat from leaching the zinc out of the metal, don't want nobody sick , I would rather have a MES so I have a choice of temps and not a 1 horse show,  coarse the garbage can can be used for other stuff also, like garbage lol


Cold smoking, not cooking.

I don't recommend cooking in one either.


----------



## forktender (Oct 22, 2020)

mike243 said:


> If you want to use a garbage can to cook in find 1 that's not galvanized or put down something to keep the heat from leaching the zinc out of the metal, don't want nobody sick , I would rather have a MES so I have a choice of temps and not a 1 horse show,  coarse the garbage can can be used for other stuff also, like garbage lol


Naw, for cold smoking he's fine galvanized steel doesn't start to off gas until it reaches 392F.

I'd start looking for a  55gal drum to make into a UDS then you can hot or cold smoke with it using a smoke tube or a charcoal basket for hot smoking.
Around here drums can be had for as little as $20 on Craigslist.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2020)

Honestly you can cold smoke in a large cardboard box with an Amazon tray or tube. The bacon can sit on grates, or you can hang it.
Al


----------



## Murray (Oct 22, 2020)

Use your Weber. You don’t specify where you live or if your interested in warm/hot or cold smoke. In the dead of a Canadian winter to cold smoke anything you will have to add heat to keep cabinet temperatures above freezing.  If you live where winter isn’t an issue then all of the above suggestions will work.  I use my MES 30 to cold smoke year round,  A remote digital thermometer is a must,  you monitor the pit temperature so you know when to add heat or ice depending upon your pit temperatures.  I have been thinking of trying a incandescent light bulb for a heat source when ambient air temperatures are around 0C(32F).  I just realized you posted in Cold Smoke-Bacon so whatever you use you will need to monitor pit temperatures and adjust temperatures accordingly.


----------



## robrpb (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks to all who have replied. I appreciate it.



 Murray
 I live in southeast Florida in Royal Palm Beach. The temperature is usually in the 80's and 90's in the summer time. I didn't realize that I posted in Cold Smoke-Bacon. I saw bacon and posted there. I don't know the difference between cold or warm/hot smoked bacon. I will have to do more research. What is the preferred method to smoke bacon? Thanks. Rob


----------



## Murray (Oct 22, 2020)

robrpb said:


> Thanks to all who have replied. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So adding heat isn’t a concern, you are one of those poor guys that relies on weather to cold smoke. MY preference is cold smoked bacon.  Frozen water bottles will be your friend.  For my first few bacon smokes I did Buckboard Bacon. Pork shoulder is cheap, it allows you to practice on an inexpensive piece of meat plus you have to figure out what you and your family like.  My first bacon smoke was 

 Bearcarver
 step by step, an excellent starting point, from there you can tweak the procedure to suit your taste.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 22, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Honestly you can cold smoke in a large cardboard box with an Amazon tray or tube. The bacon can sit on grates, or you can hang it.
> Al


I smoked my first cheese in a cardboard box, with a soldering iron in a peanut can filled with hickory chips...

Hooked after that....


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 22, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Honestly you can cold smoke in a large cardboard box with an Amazon tray or tube. The bacon can sit on grates, or you can hang it.
> Al





bill ace 350 said:


> I smoked my first cheese in a cardboard box, with a soldering iron in a peanut can filled with hickory chips...
> 
> Hooked after that....


I tried cold smoking in my Big Chief.  I had to keep unplugging or it got warm.

Cardboard cooking?  I've had many cookies from a cardboard box and a tray of charcoal for heat.  One of the basics that used to be taught in Scouts.


----------

